# Bill Mullarkey



## John Ringrose (May 27, 2008)

For those who sailed with Cunard and were R/O's I'm sure you remember Bill Mullarkey, the boffin in the office who was also an ex R/O.

Here is a web address of Bills company dbresearch. He has come a long way since then.

Does anyone remember

Dennis Williamson
Bill Curry
Ken Fawcett
Angus Macdonald

or know if they are contactable.

http://www.dbresearch.co.uk/people_frameset.html


----------



## John Ringrose (May 27, 2008)

For those who sailed with Cunard / Brocks and were R/O's I'm sure you remember Bill Mullarkey, the boffin in the office who was also an ex R/O.

Here is a web address of Bills company dbresearch. He has come a long way since then.

Does anyone remember

Dennis Williamson
Bill Curry
Ken Fawcett
Angus Macdonald

or know if they are contactable.

http://www.dbresearch.co.uk/people_frameset.html


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

John,

I sailed with Bill a number of times in the late 1960's early 70's on both the Cunard 'A' cargo ships and then on both the ACL roro's before leaving to take my Master's in 1971. I am not surprised to hear that his career has prospered since then, he was a very smart R/O. He may know the fate of Frank Dunn and other of his peers. They were a great bunch to sail with and left me with many happy memories. Thanks for the website address, I must drop him a line. Best regrds, Chris Allport


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

bill curry and angus macdonald have crossed the bar, john.


----------



## Cunarder (Oct 19, 2005)

I recall Bill was very much involved in he development of LINCOMPEX which first featured on the ACL ships. Quite radical signal processing technology for its day.


----------

